# Quick advice - 2011 Cruze Eco wheel material?



## djk-crzeco (May 9, 2018)

Hello all,

I have stock wheels on my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco and I'm wondering, are they aluminum? I purchased chrome wheel cleaner and it said to absolutely never use it on any other material, so I hesitated and looked it up. Seemed like chrome wheels on a Cruze Eco would be unlikely, so I returned it and possibly saved myself from a heartbreak.

Also, would you happen to know the material of the metallic trim around the door windows? Are they brushed aluminum as well? I want to polish them so they shine again, it's getting a bit oxidated. Please let me know, and thanks in advance


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Wheels are probably clear coated...regardless the metal underneath, those "polishes" wont do anything. Quick way to test if its uncoated aluminum is to get a little aluminum polish and rub it in...if it turns black, its raw aluminum (Highly unlikely with modern alloy wheels).


----------



## djk-crzeco (May 9, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> Wheels are probably clear coated...regardless the metal underneath, those "polishes" wont do anything. Quick way to test if its uncoated aluminum is to get a little aluminum polish and rub it in...if it turns black, its raw aluminum (Highly unlikely with modern alloy wheels).


Oh I'm not wanting to polish my wheels, I just want to clean them of the dirt and brake dust and make it have the nice shine again. So if there's a product I can get for wheel cleaners, would it be aluminum alloy wheel cleaners?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Very expensive and lightweight forged aluminum on all Cruze Eco.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

djk-crzeco said:


> Oh I'm not wanting to polish my wheels, I just want to clean them of the dirt and brake dust and make it have the nice shine again. So if there's a product I can get for wheel cleaners, would it be aluminum alloy wheel cleaners?


all purpose cleaner 50:50 mix with water, soft bristle brush and microfiber towels


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The wheels are clear coated. Clear coat is paint, same as applied to your car after the base coat was applied.

Treat clear coated wheels as you would any painted surface and use no aggressive cleaners or methods......all will harm the clear coat.
The product you have purchased is for raw, polished, aluminum wheels......aftermarket type rims.

Rob


----------

